
Current State of Scientific Funding: Research Lab to Venture-Backed Company - vike27
http://www.sciencevest.com/posts/the-current-state-of-scientific-funding-in-america
======
dang
Please email hn@ycombinator.com so we can scold you about what looks like
astroturfing and then invite you to repost what looks like a good article.

You definitely don't want this thread to get on the front page; HN users would
only complain about all the promotional comments by new accounts.

------
Timoha
Great project! We should start valuing and throwing money at something more
impactful for our future than stupid snapchats and food delivery services.

------
DrBodie
Great article. Crowdfunding can bridge Biotech's Valley of Death.
ScienceVest.com is a great site to see this in action

------
DrBodie
Great comment. Crowdfunding can breach Biotech's valley of death.
ScienceVest.com is a great site to see this in action

------
mathison
I wish you good luck guys ! Can't wait for that in France

------
Ismael
Great project! I Wish you the success you deserve.

------
kleon015
Very impressive project!

------
keishat1
Exceedingly valuable!

------
mauriziobandi
clear, precise, well-thought... great article!

------
aharm
Fantastic article!

------
zakdavid
Awesome project!

